# Parts cleaner



## Huskybill (Sep 5, 2019)

i purchased a 3 gallon parts cleaner for cleaning crankcase ect. I’m trying the environmental cleaning liquid. It should handle my needs. Any bigger sized parts I use a Walmart bucket doubled up with kerosene. I always get gift cards and don’t know what to buy.


----------



## U&A (Sep 5, 2019)

A parts washer is something Iv always wanted. 


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 5, 2019)

It’s good for small parts. Plus affordable.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-A...nt-Pump-Cleaner-Tank-3-5-Gallon-/233325069593

Next I need one of those carb cleaning gallon cans with the basket.


----------



## nolids (Dec 24, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> It’s good for small parts. Plus affordable.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-A...nt-Pump-Cleaner-Tank-3-5-Gallon-/233325069593
> 
> Next I need one of those carb cleaning gallon cans with the basket.


----------



## nolids (Dec 24, 2019)

Let me give you a little secret-- barbeque charcoal lighter is the same fluid as the solvent that shops use. Kerosene stinks!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 24, 2019)

nolids said:


> Let me give you a little secret-- barbeque charcoal lighter is the same fluid as the solvent that shops use. Kerosene stinks!!



No way!

It's odorless mineral spirits.


----------

